# What is it vets see in Chappie?



## TurtleToo (10 November 2012)

Had a customer in today wanting to know why her bichon frise was so hyper and whether we could help. Trying to get to the bottom of what food the dog was on, after a few times of 'its on a food from the vets' we established that two weeks ago the dog was moved onto Chappie dry, having been fed a high quality grain free food previously, and behaviour has gone downhill since then. What is it that vets see in Chappie? I know I wouldn't touch it for mine.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 November 2012)

I know vets recommend chappie wet food as it is supposed to be good for sensitive tums. Not heard of them suggesting the dry , I wonder if the owner got confused.


----------



## Elsiecat (10 November 2012)

My vet suggested Chappie for mine saying its high in fibre so good for the tar on the older dogs teeth? I have no idea, but he said it, so I bought it! They like it anyway!


----------



## Jools1234 (10 November 2012)

vets only recommend wet chappie and its due to the fact it is low in fat, protien and also low in inggredients that dogs are likely to be allergic to.

so its good for dogs with pancreatic/allery problems amongst other things


----------



## TurtleToo (10 November 2012)

Definitely the dry that was recommended to her - she actually bought a 15kg bag for a bichon in the vets, it'll probably be off before she gets through it but she was determined not to take the loss and put the dog back on the food it had been much better on, at which point I decided to stop recommending things to potentially fix the dog as she had an answer for everything..


----------



## PucciNPoni (11 November 2012)

I found on Chappie my dogs both had absolutely VILE breath and my poodle constantly had poo stuck to his backside (where he never did before or since I've stopped using it)

I wouldn't recommend it.  My boys are on holisitic food and I'm giving them a tablespoon of Natures:Menu just to top dress (I don't need to bother for the Border Terrier as he'll eat anything, but the poodle is fussy and wont' eat without it....if he wasn't so lean I woudln't bother either)


----------



## quirky (11 November 2012)

Wet Chappie, as recommended by the vet, was the difference between life and death for our Boxer many years back.
She went from looking like a welfare case to a lovely, lean dog in a short amount of time being fed Chappie.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 November 2012)

As mentioned, wet Chappie is very good for sensitive stomachs, even police dogs are fed it if they have dodgy tums.

The dry stuff is meant to be horrible though.


----------



## dalidaydream (11 November 2012)

I've always fed my dalmatians on tinned (wet) Chappie and they have always done very well on it (last one lived to 13 1/2 and current one is well into 14th year so can't be going far wrong).

Like others have said though I've never heard a vet (or anyone else) recommend the dry stuff.  Come to that I don't think I've ever known anyone use it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I know vets recommend chappie wet food as it is supposed to be good for sensitive tums. Not heard of them suggesting the dry , I wonder if the owner got confused.
		
Click to expand...

Dried stuff contans BHA and BHT, potentially carcinogenic, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. The wet is high in rice and super bland plus low fat so good for sensitive tums. Lots cheaper to buy boiler chickens and boil them up for the meat and add rice. Chappie is not going to be good long term due to the low protein/low fat.


----------



## jumbyjack (11 November 2012)

I used it for my Husky with pancreatitis, he was so much better on it and it was a fraction of the cost of Royal Canin which is like poop and he wouldn't eat it.  His breath was rank though!


----------



## twiglet84 (11 November 2012)

Is chappie dry a complete food? I thought it was just a mixer? Chappie wet is great for sensitive stomachs. Xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2012)

Complete.

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-review.php?id=0175

Complete crap!


----------



## Elsiecat (11 November 2012)

Eeeek I feel a bit guilty now..
Just bought one more huge bag, but when that runs out what shall I buy?
Needs to be 20 pound-ish or less for about a 15kg bag ideally.
Needs to be ok for a 11 yo labrador, 2 yo cavalier and an 8 yo cavalier. Also a 12 week old cavalier that doesn't seem to think eating her own food is as cool as eating the adult dogs food


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 November 2012)

Skinners Field & Trial.


----------



## Elsiecat (11 November 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Skinners Field & Trial.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2012)

elsiecat said:



			Eeeek I feel a bit guilty now..
Just bought one more huge bag, but when that runs out what shall I buy?
Needs to be 20 pound-ish or less for about a 15kg bag ideally.
Needs to be ok for a 11 yo labrador, 2 yo cavalier and an 8 yo cavalier. Also a 12 week old cavalier that doesn't seem to think eating her own food is as cool as eating the adult dogs food 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry to be the voice of doom, but it contains carcinogens. I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## Elsiecat (11 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			I'm sorry to be the voice of doom, but it contains carcinogens. I wouldn't feed it.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it legal to produce something like that


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2012)

elsiecat said:



			Why is it legal to produce something like that 

Click to expand...

EC regulations allow it in human food, too, astonishingly.


----------



## Elsiecat (11 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			EC regulations allow it in human food, too, astonishingly. 

Click to expand...

Eeeek 
I shall be ordering that Skinners stuff as soon as I get paid!


----------

